

Ask HN:  How can I improve my site and meditation business? - GeorgeGLarson

The short:
I'm offering private meditation instruction.  How can I improve my approach, i.e., the site?  It's built on Joomla!  All ideas are welcome, some suggestions (not limited to): writing style and grammar, presentation and UI, or the business model itself.<p>[ http://www.SpiritOfClarity.com  ]<p>The long:
I've been meditating personally since I took Aikido in my early teens.  By now, I have studied meditation from literally every angle I have found.  This, for example, includea all major (and a few minor) religions and psychology.<p>In my experience, meditation is a truly transformative practice that facillitates personal growth better than any other approach that I know about.  I consider it so important that I feel that everyone should have access to a group where they can practice, similar to the ubiquity of churches, but without rules or forced dogmna.  To this end, I have been leading an interfaith meditation group that focuses on the practice and experience.  Individuals are welcome to discuss their personal motivation or technique as it relates to their truest expression of self so long as they understand that other people may have different motives and experiences.<p>My long-term goal is to be able to teach meditation in prisons.  In order to achieve that goal, I've hatched the plan we're discussing here.  I want to offer private meditation instruction, as a business, to provide the income for the prison outreach piece.<p>I could really use some other opinions on this last part because it has gotten very mixed reviews.  I'm considering only suggesting prices for the lessons and having no fixed charges.  In that way, I can be certain that the clients are getting a satisfying experience.  If it doesn't work then either I need to figure out how to improve or no-fixed-prices is not a viable business model for me.  It seems (in my mind) like a very logical starting point, expressing goodwill.  It could virtually guantee some initial business (perhaps some testimonials) and help me gauge what people feel is the value of this service.<p>Any thoughts, friends?<p>Thank you!
George
======
rinkjustice
Teaching meditation to prison inmates is a fantastic idea that will do amazing
good in their lives.

What you might want to focus on is the story of these inmates, and the
transformation in their lives as you teach them the principles of present,
insightful living.

It would be compelling content I believe would draw many new people to your
site and services.

I wish you the best.

